
Show HN: Learn How to Build and Launch a Shopify App - igrabes
https://courses.iangrabill.com/how-to-build-a-shopify-app?coupon=PREORDER
======
igrabes
Thanks for checking out my new course! If you have any questions let me know.

------
billatberlocks
So you build custom apps for companies on Shopify?

~~~
igrabes
Yup, my clients are businesses that want to build some sort of integration
with the Shopify platform.

It usually involves an embedded app that lives within the merchant's shopify
admin.

